# NY street vending



## marbles300 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been doing some reading on the forum and also on some government sites and I have managed to be thoroughly confused. 
I'm interested in selling my line of t-shirts as a street vendor in NYC. Now according to what I've read on the forum, one can't go into business without proper registration and licensing and so on and so forth.
However, the Department of Consumer Affairs website says that vendors of items of free speech protected by the 1st amendment (which custom t-shirts fall under here) can be sold without obtaining a license. Though the vendors are still subject other rules and regulations applicable to all street vendors.

Does anyone have any experience or expertise on the subject? I asked several people I've seen selling their own custom t-shirts on the street and been told that all I needed was a federal tax ID, which I have.


----------



## marbles300 (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, here's the link. 
Street Vendors


----------

